# staffordshire bull terrier biting problem



## Grant (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a staff x collie but he is more staff and ever since i have had him from 8 weeks he has been biting so i told him no and he still keeps doing it and now he is 6 months old he still does it i am lost of ideas how to get him out of this i have recently been smacking his jaw lightly and telling him no and putting him in his bed in the kitchen any ideas people as i am a first timerrr


Please note i dont think this is aggression as most of the time he bites when me and family members get up so must be excitement but he tends to just turn some times and go on a mad one could be playing but i really need to get him out of this before it gets too lates as he is already 6 months:mad2::mad2:


I AM IN FELTHAM MIDDLESEX


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

It sounds like you have not properly train bite inhibition.

Having read some of your previous threads, i really think you need to seek the advice from a behaviourist/trainer.

Where in London are you?


----------



## alysonandhedley (Oct 29, 2009)

Read the Perfect Puppy book by Gwen Bailey. There is a section about bite inhibition. You should be able to get it from the library or a pet shop its a popular book.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

They dont understand what no means. Use "ow" short and high pitched like a cat. Smacking his jaw again is not telling him anything and it could lead to him being desensitised to any touches you do give - i.e. having him move when your walking towards or taking him off the couch etc... it could also lead to him associating it with play which you dont want. If you think of rugby (as a quick naff eg) slapping a fella round the head everytime he drops a ball doesnt train him to catch? Instead it comes with good constant practice.
You need to give an 'ow' then not interact with him; no eye contact, no affection, no other play - just do something else - anything. When hes being good give affection but if he starts biting - no attention and busy yourself with something else


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

If it's not bite inhabition, then it is dominance.

My sister's bulldog (before he was neutered and we implemented a few rules!) used to behave in a similar way. If he got too excited he would try and bite your feet.

The neutering alongside adopting a more "leadership" approach, solved the problem.

What is your relationship like with your dog?
Are there many rules in he house, or does he go pretty much where he likes?
Is he walked every day? I am not just talking about being let off in a field, but a structured lead walk, where you walk the dog and assert a bit of leadership
Have you ever attended obedience classes? or do you set time aside each week/day for training?
Is food left down all day for him, or is he fed at set times?

Even if the problem is bite inhabition, by ensuring you manage your dog or become the "pack leader" will only help you control your dog.

In my opinion when a dogs behaviour is uncontrollable it is because:
1) Lack of exercise and mental stimulation
2) Lack of leadership, which is why YOUR dog is controlling you.

You are quite right to address this now, staffy's are lovely dogs (I have a cross myself), but they are a breed who needs to know their boundries.


----------



## madferrit* (Sep 17, 2009)

hi i have a staff pup too although she is only 4 months old, we had biting problems she nearly bit through my lip because i let my guard slip!! 
Biting inhibition is a great way to stop the biting as Alyson and nonnie said, you can find it on the net if you google "bite inhibition" it really does work! :thumbup1:

She now hardly ever bites and when she does it is very soft (due to teething) and we just give her a chew toy instead- oh make sure you have tons of chew toys about!!!!!

I'd stop the smacking on the jaw as Staffs can get very excited at rough play so he may think your playing with him??? 
Allow no biting at all and ignore him when he does bite and eventually he will learn biting = no play!
If none of this works then i would do as Nonnie suggested and get help from a trainer.
good luck !!


----------



## bulldozer 1 (Nov 7, 2009)

I have 2 ebt's, one is deaf and 2 yrs old and the other is 5 months old.
My deaf bullie was really nippy so decided to get a behavourist to help us out.
She told us to isolate her every time she nipped, dogs don't like being ignored or away from the action.
The penny drops after a while, it took a lot longer with betty being deaf, but if you put the hard work in at the beginning, it pays off in the end


----------



## Paul28 (Nov 9, 2009)

It is normal for puppies 8 weeks old up to 6 months to have that kind of attitude. It's their teeth, buy them as many chew toys as possible so as to divert their attention to their toys. It is also important to teach your puppy what NO means at an early stage.


----------

